# AskDBSTalk: Dish 1000 and 921



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Will the 921 work with the new dish 1000 dish? Will one cable from the dish 1000 to the 921 work, or will a DP separator be needed?

How likely is the rumour that the 129 sat will have the west coast network HD feeds which would then be available to subscribers in O&O markets?

Does the 129 sat have enough bandwidth for 4 HD network feeds in addition to the SD locals and VOOM channels?


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

I know little if anything about this, but, if you search for MPEG4, there is an interesting discussion on the Retailer Chat that just took place.

short cut http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45975&highlight=MPEG4


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

The Dish 1000 is a dish pro plus twin LNB with a Dish Pro Single mounted next to it for pointing at 129. The Dish Pro Single uses the satellite in port on the DPP Twin.

Then, you can run a single feed to your 921 using a DPP Seperator at the 921 itself. I have the same exact setup since January, except I have 2 physical dishes, with my second dish pointing at 148. Regardless... It works with the 921 like a champ. Have the second feed from the LNB going to my 501 without any issues.

I saw screen caps somewhere of the Network HD channels broadcasting from 129 today, so there obviously is enough space for them. They are just not available yet.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

> Will one cable from the dish 1000 to the 921 work, or will a DP separator be needed?


That's a non-sequitor type of question.

ALL single-cable solutions for dual-tuner boxes require the DPP Separator.

And I certainly don't view that as a problem. It's a cheap, small unit.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> That's a non-sequitor type of question.
> 
> ALL single-cable solutions for dual-tuner boxes require the DPP Separator.
> 
> And I certainly don't view that as a problem. It's a cheap, small unit.


Since I have two cables from a legacy Dish 500 to my 921, would it be better to use two cables from a Dish 1000 to the 921, or one cable with a DPP separator?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

paulcdavis said:


> Since I have two cables from a legacy Dish 500 to my 921, would it be better to use two cables from a Dish 1000 to the 921, or one cable with a DPP separator?


Since the D1000 uses a DPP LNB, you would have to use a single cable with a seperator on the 921. I have read elsewere that dual tuner IRD's cannot accept 2 feeds form any DP or DPP LNB or switch.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Michael P said:


> Since the D1000 uses a DPP LNB, you would have to use a single cable with a seperator on the 921. I have read elsewere that dual tuner IRD's cannot accept 2 feeds form any DP or DPP LNB or switch.


 WRONG! 

First, standard DP ALWAYS requires two feed cables - one for each tuner.

Second, while there may be some bug issues with certain combinations, I HAVE used a 921 with DPPlus-Twin and two feed cables (no DPP Separator). I did it when the DPP-Twin first came out as a test, just for threads like this. 

The only outstanding DPP issue that I remember is that a 721 will NOT work with a DPP-Twin using a single feed & DPP Separator.


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

...so the Voom channels are on the 129 or 148 satellite now?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Voom is available from 61.5 and 129.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Can the 921 work with 129?

I just have a Dish 500 now, but was thinking about getting a Dish 1000 for the Voom programming. But if I look at the Point Dish menu, the satellites listed are 61.5, 105, 110, 119, 121, and 148. No 129.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

> Can the 921 work with 129?


Yes.

Look at the Point Dish menu again - 129 is probably back.


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> The only outstanding DPP issue that I remember is that a 721 will NOT work with a DPP-Twin using a single feed & DPP Separator.


I have read with the lastest software, that they finally fixed this problem and that the 721 will work a DDP-Twin and a DDP separator. I have not tested this to confirm.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> Yes.
> 
> Look at the Point Dish menu again - 129 is probably back.


You're right. I just looked, and 129 is now listed.


----------



## rixhd (Jul 14, 2004)

styxfix said:


> I have read with the lastest software, that they finally fixed this problem and that the 721 will work a DDP-Twin and a DDP separator. I have not tested this to confirm.


You are correct. I just connected a Dish 1000 to a 921 and a 721 using 1 cable and 1 separator for each box. They are working fine.

However, my signal is lower than with my old Dish 500 for 119 and 110. My average for 119 is 104 (was 109) and for 110 it's 81 (was 96). My signal for 129 ranges from 46 on transponder 21 to 75 on transponder 12 with an average of 61. I spent a lot of time peaking it with a meter. I've heard that its typical for the Seattle area. I've noticed occasional pixelation and dropouts with no rain. I expect more as the rain comes back later this week. I hope they will do something to boost the signal.


----------

